# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عربي صفر صفرم كمك!

## mohsen.a

سلام
من عربي رو هيچي بلد نيستم امروز خواستم بخونم گشتم كتاب هاي راهنمايي رو پيدا نكردم 
يكي بگه من چجوري بخونم  :Yahoo (1):  امسال سوم بودم  عربي رو هم گزاشتم برا شهريور
كتاب عربي به زبان ساده و عربي كنكور گاج رو دارم ولي هيچي نميفهمم
لطفا كمكم كنيد با عربي بدجور مشكل دارم

----------


## sajad564

باید بگم در مورد این قضیه دردمون مشترک محسوب میشه عربی تنها درسی بود و هست که هیچ وقت حریفش نشدم

----------


## Roya76

فیلم های آلا(آقای ناصح زاده)حتما کمکتون میکنه
موفق باشید

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> من عربي رو هيچي بلد نيستم امروز خواستم بخونم گشتم كتاب هاي راهنمايي رو پيدا نكردم 
> يكي بگه من چجوري بخونم  امسال سوم بودم  عربي رو هم گزاشتم برا شهريور
> كتاب عربي به زبان ساده و عربي كنكور گاج رو دارم ولي هيچي نميفهمم
> لطفا كمكم كنيد با عربي بدجور مشكل دارم


سلام
پیشنهادم کتاب عربی جامع کنکور خیلی سبز تألیف غزال موسوی هستش ، خیلی روان و ساده مطالب رو بیان کرده و توضیح داده

----------


## SanliTa

> سلام
> من عربي رو هيچي بلد نيستم امروز خواستم بخونم گشتم كتاب هاي راهنمايي رو پيدا نكردم 
> يكي بگه من چجوري بخونم  امسال سوم بودم  عربي رو هم گزاشتم برا شهريور
> كتاب عربي به زبان ساده و عربي كنكور گاج رو دارم ولي هيچي نميفهمم
> لطفا كمكم كنيد با عربي بدجور مشكل دارم



هیچی و هیچی ب اندازه اینکه دیدتون رو عوض کنید ب دردتون نمیخوره
اینو جدی میگم شما بهترین کتابا معلما و سی دی هارو داشته باشید ولی فکر کنید ک عربی خیلی. نچسبه و نمیتونید بخونیدش
پس اولین قدم اینه دیدتون رو عوض کنید ک عربی درس مسخره و سختیه و باید ب خودتون بقبولونید ک خیلیم درس راحت و خوبیه و میشه با کار کردن چند تا از مباحثش ب نتیجه و درصد نسبتا قابل قبولی رسید
بعدش کتاب خوبی انتخاب کنید 
بیش از هر چیزیییییی معنی کار کنید تو عربی معنی تو جواب دادن سوالا خیلی ب دردتون میخوره. 
تا میتونید لغتای عربی رو یاد بگیرید دقت کن ک میگم یاد بگیر حفظ نکن 
 لغتای عربی رو خیلیاشو ما استفاده میکنیم و میشه با. ی ریشه یابی معنای لغتارو ب دست اوردش 
با عربی و درسایی ک فکر میکنی نچسبن نجنگ و فکر این نباش ک سختن و نمیشه خوند و کنارشون نذار با عشق بخونشون با علاقه 
اونوقته ک میبینی واقعا هم سخت نیستن

----------


## mohsen.a

من براي اينكه امتحان نهايي رو بالا 19 بگيرم بايد چه كار كنم؟
كتاباي راهنمايي هم بايد بخونم؟

----------


## mohsen.a

فعلا كنكوري نميخوام بخونم

----------


## saj8jad

> من براي اينكه امتحان نهايي رو بالا 19 بگيرم بايد چه كار كنم؟
> كتاباي راهنمايي هم بايد بخونم؟


خیر نیازی به خوندن کتاب های راهنمایی نیست 
واسه نهایی همون کتاب عربی 3 رو خوب بخونی کفایت میکنه و 20 میشی

----------


## saj8jad

> فعلا كنكوري نميخوام بخونم


آهان ، پس همون کتاب درسی رو بخون + بررسی سوالات نهایی سال های گذشته

----------


## mohsen.a

قواعد اول دوم لازم نيست؟

----------


## mr.hossein99

*درود
من بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب لقمه قواعد عربی مهروماه  رو بخونید
شامل کلیه قواعد سه سال دبیرستان 
موفق باشید*

----------


## SanliTa

لازم نیس ک کتابای راهنمایی رو بخونی همون کتاب. درسی خودت رو بخون
من اون زمان مدرسه ک فقط گاج سبز رو میخوندم. متن کتاب هستش با ترجمش تحلیلاش و تمرینای کتاب و ..... خیلی خیلی مفید بود برام 
برای امتحان نهایی. هیچی ب اندازه. سوال کار کردن ب دردت نمیخوره سوالای امتحان نهاییای سالهای  قبل رو حتما کار کن و یادشون بگیر
من خودم سوم دبیرستان. نوبت اول 11 شدم. جوری ک معلممون گفته بود هرکی. امتحان من رو زیر 12 بگیره یقینا تو امتحانای نهایی میفته و تجدید میشه 
ولی من واقعا اون چند روز امتحان رو خوب گاج سبز رو خوندم و. میشه گفت سوالای چند سال اخیر. نهایی رو کار کردم. فک کنم ی 10 سال رو خوندم 
شدم 18.5. فقط کار یکی دو روزه. خیلی راحت میتونی 19.20 بشی
نگران نباش

----------


## mohsen.a

براي تجزيه و تركيب حتما بايد اول دوم رو بخونم
اون كتاب لقمه قواعد رو كسي داشته چجوريه؟ خوبه؟

----------


## SanliTa

> براي تجزيه و تركيب حتما بايد اول دوم رو بخونم
> اون كتاب لقمه قواعد رو كسي داشته چجوريه؟ خوبه؟


وقتی تو کتابای کنکور رو داری چرا میخای بیخود هزینه کنی 
این کتابایی ک گفتی هم کتابای خوبی هستن 
و معمولا هم مبحث مبحث هستن

میتونی قسمت تجزیه. و تحلیل صرفی ایناشو بخونی

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


سلام
پیشنهادم کتاب عربی جامع کنکور خیلی سبز تألیف غزال موسوی هستش ، خیلی روان و ساده مطالب رو بیان کرده و توضیح داده





سلام دادایی ...
چطوری؟؟؟
خوبی؟؟؟؟
والا من زیاد درسنامه های این کتابو برا بخش قواعد قبول ندارم ...
ینی زیاد به درد نمیخوره قواعد گفتنش آخه خیلی رو استفاده از ترجمه تو قواعد استفاده کرده که این کار رو برا دانش آموز سخت میکنه ....
وی از لحاظ تستی یکی از بهترین کتابای تست کنکوره ...
خودم از همین تست میزنم ...*

----------


## mohsen.a

نتيجه نهايي:
سوم + امتحان نهايي سال هاي گذشته+ تجزيه و تركيب
فقط يه نفر تجزيه و تركيب رو بهم بگه مثلا براي اسم حرف فعل بايد چي برسي كنم كه من برم فقط همون قسمت هارو از سال هاي قبل بخونم
سير تا پياز عربي دو و سه هم دارم

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> سلام دادایی ...
> چطوری؟؟؟
> خوبی؟؟؟؟
> والا من زیاد درسنامه های این کتابو برا بخش قواعد قبول ندارم ...
> ینی زیاد به درد نمیخوره قواعد گفتنش آخه خیلی رو استفاده از ترجمه تو قواعد استفاده کرده که این کار رو برا دانش آموز سخت میکنه ....
> ولی از لحاظ تستی یکی از بهترین کتابای تست کنکوره ...
> خودم از همین تست میزنم ...*


سلام امیرحسین جان
الحمدلله

من این رو نسبت به گاج بیشتر میپسندم ، در مورد قواعد هم به سبک روان و ساده و با زبانی شیرین و خودمونی  :Yahoo (4):  توضیح داده در حدی که یه بچه ابتدایی هم بفهمه و از خوندش خسته نشه  :Yahoo (4): 

آره ولی در کل کتاب توپیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## صادق خان

ترجمه رو جمع بندی ناصح زاده تضمین میکنه خیلیم وقتتو نمیگیره شاید 4 ساعت یا 5 ساعت اگه اضافه هاشو رد کنی
دو تا از منصوباتم انتخاب کن یا سه تا  منم داغون بودم الان با همین روال به 40 رسیدم سه چار روز پیش ترجمشو دیدم
امروزم منصوبات تو ازمونای ک از خودم میگیرم 40 میزنم حدودا

----------


## mohsen.a

> ترجمه رو جمع بندی ناصح زاده تضمین میکنه خیلیم وقتتو نمیگیره شاید 4 ساعت یا 5 ساعت اگه اضافه هاشو رد کنی
> دو تا از منصوباتم انتخاب کن یا سه تا  منم داغون بودم الان با همین روال به 40 رسیدم سه چار روز پیش ترجمشو دیدم
> امروزم منصوبات تو ازمونای ک از خودم میگیرم 40 میزنم حدودا


شما اگه با من بودي  :Yahoo (1):  من 96 كنكور دارم 
جزوه زير رو دانلود كنين ببينين خوبه واسه تحزيه تركيب
آموزش تحلیل صرفی عربی کنکور - کنکور

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohsen.a


نتيجه نهايي:
سوم + امتحان نهايي سال هاي گذشته+ تجزيه و تركيب
فقط يه نفر تجزيه و تركيب رو بهم بگه مثلا براي اسم حرف فعل بايد چي برسي كنم كه من برم فقط همون قسمت هارو از سال هاي قبل بخونم
سير تا پياز عربي دو و سه هم دارم


برای تجزیه و ترکیب باید قواعد سه سال رو یاد گرفته باشید ( قواعد سال اول هم خیلی مهمه )
در ضمن کتاب عربی همراه مهروماه که عرض کردم در این زمینه خیلی خوبه
برای نهایی هم من خودم ماجراهای عربی خیلی سبز  رو داشتم 19.5 شدم 
تجزیه ترکیب خارج از کتاب نمیاد ، شما متن های کتاب رو تسلط داشته باشی کافیه که اغلب هم ساده هست*

----------


## صادق خان

> شما اگه با من بودي  من 96 كنكور دارم 
> جزوه زير رو دانلود كنين ببينين خوبه واسه تحزيه تركيب
> آموزش تحلیل صرفی عربی کنکور - کنکور


از حالا برا 96 تا پیک زدی من دیدم بچه های کنکوری کامنت گذاشتن فک کردم کنکوری هستی
کلا پ همه قسمتای ناصح زادرو نگا کن ک از نون شب واجب تره تحلیل صرفیرم کامل مسلط میشی

----------


## mohsen.a

> از حالا برا 96 تا پیک زدی من دیدم بچه های کنکوری کامنت گذاشتن فک کردم کنکوری هستی
> کلا پ همه قسمتای ناصح زادرو نگا کن ک از نون شب واجب تره تحلیل صرفیرم کامل مسلط میشی


بابا من عربي امتحان ندادم :Yahoo (1):  گزاشتم برا شهريور

----------


## saj8jad

> قواعد اول دوم لازم نيست؟


واسه نهایی خیر نیازی نیست ، همون کتاب سوم واسه نهایی کفایت میکنه داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohsen.a

گيج شدممممم
يكي ميگه سوم كافيه
يكي ميگه قواعد اول دوم رو هم بايد بخوني
اخر نفهميدم چه كار كنم 
پ.ن: فوش ندين روزتون باطل ميشه :Yahoo (1):  
انصافا نفهميدم چه كار كنم فردا و پس فردا بايد عربي رو تموم كنم

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohsen.a


گيج شدممممم
يكي ميگه سوم كافيه
يكي ميگه قواعد اول دوم رو هم بايد بخوني
اخر نفهميدم چه كار كنم 
پ.ن: فوش ندين روزتون باطل ميشه 
انصافا نفهميدم چه كار كنم فردا و پس فردا بايد عربي رو تموم كنم


برای نهایی فقط سوم + بررسی سوالات سال های گذشته
تجزیه ترکیب هم قواعد مربوط بهش رو بخون مثل ( معرفه_نکره ) یا ( معرب ، مبنی )  ضمایر و...*

----------


## mohsen.a

خوب ميشه قواعد مربوط به فعل و اسم و حرف رو بنويسين برام؟
تركيب هم همينطور
فقط كامل بنويسين لطفا.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asdasdian

به درس عربی مثل یه درس اختصاصی نگاه کن یعنی کاغذ سیاه کن قواعد رو بنویس تمرین هارو حل کن

----------


## Ali__S

واسه نهایی رو کتاب سبز گاج بخون واسه نهایی بخش های مهم رو از رو اون میخوندم و واقعا به کارم اومد(19.5 شدم)

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام
> من عربي رو هيچي بلد نيستم امروز خواستم بخونم گشتم كتاب هاي راهنمايي رو پيدا نكردم 
> يكي بگه من چجوري بخونم  امسال سوم بودم  عربي رو هم گزاشتم برا شهريور
> كتاب عربي به زبان ساده و عربي كنكور گاج رو دارم ولي هيچي نميفهمم
> لطفا كمكم كنيد با عربي بدجور مشكل دارم


فیلمهای آلاء ( عربی ناصح زاده ) رو ببینید ، 
هم دیدتون نسبت به عربی کاملا تغییر میکنه ، 
هم باعث میشه عربی بشه نقطه قوتتون !
حتی یک نفر هم از این بشر ناراضی نیست !
حتما دانلود کنید فیلمهای ایشون رو

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hossein.A




فیلمهای آلاء ( عربی ناصح زاده ) رو ببینید ، 
هم دیدتون نسبت به عربی کاملا تغییر میکنه ، 
هم باعث میشه عربی بشه نقطه قوتتون !
حتی یک نفر هم از این بشر ناراضی نیست !
حتما دانلود کنید فیلمهای ایشون رو



اره ناموسااااا ...
منم پارسال این موقع ها از عربی حالللم بهم میخورد... این ناصح زاده دید منو به عربی عوض کرد بخداااااا...
حتما ببین فیلم ها رو... حتماااااااااااا*

----------


## mostafa181

واسه نهایی این فیلم ها رو ببین  عربی جعفر رنجبرزاده صفر تا صد سوم دبیرستان (94-93) | آلاء
واسه کنکور هم ناصح زاده

----------


## mohsen.a

رفتم تو سايتش ناصح زاده سوم نداره فقط كنكور
جايي ديگه درس نداده سوم رو كامل؟
چون من شديدا نياز دارم تا ديدمو نسبت به عربي عوض كنه  :Yahoo (1):  بي شوخي
جعفر رنجبر زاده خوبه؟ فقط زود بگين دانلود رايگان  ساعت دو شروع ميشه  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

منم مث تو

----------

